# Notice period when not renewing tenancy contract



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

I tried the search function but could not find an updated answer to my question:
How many days/months notice has the tenant give to the landlord when the tenant don't want to renew the tenancy contract at end of the contract?

thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Desertrose70 said:


> I tried the search function but could not find an updated answer to my question:
> How many days/months notice has the tenant give to the landlord when the tenant don't want to renew the tenancy contract at end of the contract?
> 
> thanks


Hi,
What does it say in your tenancy contract?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> What does it say in your tenancy contract?
> Cheers
> Steve


Steve,

The usual 10 clauses, clause 2:
Renewal of Tenancy is at discretion of the landlord. If the tenant does not renew the tenancy on expiry date he will have to pay the rent as demanded.

In the addional terms & conditions:
The contract is valid for one year only. If the tenant would like to leave the property before expiry of the contract or would like to terminate tenancy contract, should give a prior written notice of 60 days (two months) to the landlord and two month rent as a penalty will be charge balance will be refund to tenant after inspection of the flat.

I would think a 60 days (two months) notice would be ok. But I have been reading that by law a 90 days notice is required, but these articles are a few years old and may be outdated.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I always thought it was 90 days - that's why I was asking what was in your contract.
If your contract says 60 days and you give them 90 days notice - then you are actually helping the landlord to plan for getting a new tenant.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Just pointing out that renewal is not at the discretion of the landlord. The procedure is regulated by the government and the landlord can only void the contract under very specific circumstances or raise your rent in accordance to the rental calculator.

If you know with certainty that you are not renewing the rent then let your LL know 90 days in advance for that is the official law, although I've had contracts that had this period at 60 days. 



Desertrose70 said:


> Steve,
> 
> The usual 10 clauses, clause 2:
> Renewal of Tenancy is at discretion of the landlord. If the tenant does not renew the tenancy on expiry date he will have to pay the rent as demanded.
> ...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I always thought the law was 90 days in Abu Dhabi and 60 days in Dubai. Cannot be bothered to check now though.

@OP - the contractual provision of 60 days holds.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Page 5:


https://www.dubailand.gov.ae/Style Library/rntl/Law No. 26_en.pdf
*
"Article (14)
If either party opts not to renew the tenancy contract or wishes to amend any of 
its conditions, then he must notify the same to the other party not less than 90 
days prior to expiry date, unless both parties agreed otherwise"*


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It's 90 days. The Ejari regulations from RERA override what is written in the contract. ANY change to a tenancy agreement, must be made 90 days before expiry.


----------



## Bondo2 (Sep 3, 2013)

Whatever is in your contract applies. My contract is set to 1 month


----------



## Bekhruz (Feb 13, 2017)

If Landlord has failed to give you a vacating notice for 12 MONTHS - he neither can increase rental price, nor can force you to vacate! 

Moreover, such notice is valid if and only if the owner is willing to use the apartment for himself or wishes to re-sell. But it is not valid, if he wants to rent for someone else..

If you are staying in the apartment for the first year (I mean if it is your first contract) it is subject to automatic renewal, even if landlord doesn't sign on it. So you can simply apply to the Rental dispute committee at RERA- Dubai Land Department. Renewal will be under the same terms and conditions stipulated in your contract. 

They will take you on for further procedures. I mean, if it takes so, you can even submit cheques under same terms and conditions of T&C if it is to be expired soon.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Bekhruz said:


> If Landlord has failed to give you a vacating notice for 12 MONTHS - he neither can increase rental price, nor can force you to vacate!
> 
> Moreover, such notice is valid if and only if the owner is willing to use the apartment for himself or wishes to re-sell. But it is not valid, if he wants to rent for someone else..
> 
> ...


You're referring to outdated law. An automatic renewal after the first year is necessary the case. And a landlord can increase the rent as long as he gives notice (90 days before the end of the current contract) and the RERA rental calculator allows.


----------

